

Guangdong state gov to subsidize replacement robotics with $150B+ over 3 years - jamespitts
http://www.scmp.com/lifestyle/technology/science-research/article/1754165/robotics-industry-booming-guangdong-insiders

======
jamespitts
It is difficult to believe. Are there other confirmations that this is
happening (besides the written material that is being quoted in the business
press)?

